# 2018 Game On !



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)




----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Are you just playing Mushroom Jack lol or is this a good early sign for michiganders this spring even tho it's florida?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Are you just playing Mushroom Jack lol or is this a good early sign for michiganders this spring even tho it's florida?


Your on vacation aren't you, lucky duck!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Tennessee ?

L & O


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Liver and Onions said:


> Tennessee ?
> 
> L & O


Yah that could be L&O, every paper in every state has florida in the headlines, sad but true.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It is obviously in Florida. Too soon for Michigan though...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> It is obviously in Florida. Too soon for Michigan though...


Yah I looked into it and it was Georgia


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

jeffm said:


> Yah I looked into it and it was Georgia


Yeah... it was Georgia, it's always Georgia. You up for a road trip?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

celticcurl said:


> Yeah... it was Georgia, it's always Georgia. You up for a road trip?


Yup sure am celticcurl:bouncy:


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

jeffm said:


> Yup sure am celticcurl:bouncy:


Alright! I'm already packed! Let's hit the road!

I went out today looking for flammulina velutipes and didn't pick many. Found a tree that was pinning and if the deer leave some for me I should be in flam heaven next week!

Got a few chunks of witches butter and saw a few LBM's in grass.

I'm getting really antsy. This warm weather tease is not nice but I'm enjoying it while it lasts. March looks down right frigid.

The weather down south is worrying me. I'm headed to AR the end of April and I'm afraid the season will be over by then. Last time I went down there I was too early. Same time of the year even...


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

celticcurl said:


> Alright! I'm already packed! Let's hit the road!
> 
> I went out today looking for flammulina velutipes and didn't pick many. Found a tree that was pinning and if the deer leave some for me I should be in flam heaven next week!
> 
> ...


I Wish !! 
celticcurl i do envy your shrooming adventures in far away places, that is my goal someday, especially the N.W for King season, but a southern morel season sounds great to, and everyone talking how tasty they are, I can't wait for morel season here. 
I'm enjoying this weather also but don't tell OGM cuz this could be the results for me in this emoji 

I was checking out maples/sap today and found one measly oyster the size of a nickel and somewhat frozen but looked really fresh, I thought I would try my first coffee ground oyster grow, just killn time I guess.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jeffm said:


> Yah I looked into it and it was Georgia


Well, good luck with that...wherever it is!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Good luck with the coffee ground oysters! That reminds me, I haven't started the oyster kit I got for Christmas....wonder if it's still any good? I'm not a big fan of oysters, especially the spores when growing in my house. I was hoping for a shiitake kit but mom in law got me a blue oyster kit instead. I'll give it a look tomorrow after I get my maples tapped. 
I think I should change my name to The Procrastinator...

I hope you get a chance to hunt the Cascades at least once in your life. If you ever go I'll tell you where to find the morels, but not so much the kings. I only found a few king boletes out there but I sure did enjoy them very much.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Yup, it's Georgia. First ones almost every year.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

After being cooped up all Winter, I'm ready for some Morel Time !!


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Dude! That is soooooo gross!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Jack, 

I want a huge poster of that picture! Good job!


----------



## Jaybo (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks like they're up in southern Missouri as well:

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Anders_3102018.jpeg

Last year I was finding black morels (and one white) the first weekend of May in Manistee. Is that later than "average" for that area?


----------

